# Torano Cigar Party Thurs Oct 5 Davie, Florida



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

A Nice B & M I frequent by my office. Very very nice people!!! Always good specials and a nice clean shop!
Got this postcard this week
THREE J'S C-CIGAR EMPORIUM
Thursday Oct 5th 3:30pm to 8:30pm 
8226 Griffin Road, Davie Florida between University Dr & Pine Island Rd
Torano Cigar Specials, Cigar Roller & FOOD & PRIZES

I'll be there in the late afternoon after work


----------

